# Need input 2004 Altima -93000 miles- wont turn over!



## Atlantamomtaxi (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello! Thank you for this forum.

I recently moved to the Atlanta metro area.

Can someone here recommend a good Nissan repair shop near Roswell-Alpharetta?

I have a 2004 Nissan Altima with 93000 miles. The car has been really great. Bought is used in 2006 with 34000 miles.
In the past month this is what happened:
Sometimes I would go out to the car and have problems starting it.Eventually started though.
I would crank it and it would try to start. Then nothing. Eventually started though.
Then give it some gas and it would start. This happened more and more.
Then this weekend. It wouldn't start. I jumped it. Still wouldn't start but it still sounds like it wants to turn over though.
No check engine light. Just the service soon light goes on.
I called the dealership to see if all the recalls were repaired before I bought the car and the work has been done.
Don't have money to take it to dealership and be hit with more than a thousand dollar repair bill.
Any ideas?
The starter?
Airflow sensor?

How much will it cost to repair?


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

with out being there its so hard to tell..but some things you can check for is the fuel pump priming..you need 2 ppl 4 this you to turn the key to the on position while sum1 is laying on the ground in front of the rear tire to see if you can hear it hum..dnt run them over either lol..if it was a sensor you would usually have a cel accompanied with the problems..it truly sounds tho that its being starved for fuel..do you let your car run on empty a lot or let the low fuel light come on? that can kill a pump prematurely..id start there..any questions feel free to ask ill try and keep checking back


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

i doubt its the starter..if it was you would hear it grind or chatter or it would just not work at all so i think u could rule that out..also is it v6 or 4 cylinder?


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Sounds like it was originally a cam/crank sensor problem. They will do that and the altima's are known for that. Make sure you start with a charged battery.


----------



## Atlantamomtaxi (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks. Just answered another post. Your are correct! You guys know your stuff. I appreciate it. Kind of glad it didn't stall on me on these busy Atlanta highways. I would be toast not to mention my cargo my two teens. I wish there was a way they could catch these defects before putting a new model out. Thanks again.


----------



## Atlantamomtaxi (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi! Thanks for your reply. I had my car towed into the dealership today. You are correct. It turned out to be those two sensors. After doing some research on the internet, it turns out that a lot of 2004 Altimas have this problem. I called Nissan and complained and got a case number etc... I told the service manager there appears to be a defect. He didn't even fight me on it. He called the Nissan company line and put in a request for a courtesy installation? He didn't get an answer yet. I'll see what happens tomorrow. They want $310.00 dollars for the repair but I dont know how much of it I will have to pay. I will pray for a good outcome. Is there anything else I can do? I assume since it is a Nissan dealership that they would use Nissan parts? 
How far are you from Atlanta metro? Just wondering. I live in the area now but I am originally from the Philadelphia-NJ area. For me...it is taking some adjusting. Thanks. I will let you know how I make out.
I appreciate the time you took out to answer my post.


----------



## Atlantamomtaxi (Nov 3, 2009)

No, never let the car run bone dry.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

NALtech said:


> Sounds like it was originally a cam/crank sensor problem. They will do that and the altima's are known for that. Make sure you start with a charged battery.




sensors either work or they dont work at all


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm not trying to sound like a @$$ but I work on these everyday and know how they work. When the crank sensore goes it only has the cam sensore to depend on. Which is why it was slow to start, then the cam sensor went and now it don't start ever.

Which is why Nissan also has a KIT for the cam and crank sensor's, because they are junk and when the crank sensor dies it will kill the cam sensor if not taken care of promptly, much like it was in this situation.


----------



## Atlantamomtaxi (Nov 3, 2009)

*Thanks. I apprecaite your input.*

You were right on the money.


----------



## Atlantamomtaxi (Nov 3, 2009)

*When should I look to replace the timing chain?*

When should I look to replace the timing chain?
Any other advice for this Nissan driver?
Thanks!


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

They will only replace the timing chain when it makes noise or breaks. You can do it as prevenitive maintanence as you wish. After it has been sitting all night start it up and carefully listen for a rattle or whining sound. If it ratlles a decent bit forn more then 10 seconds it's time. Now if it sounds like a superchager on a 3,000hp car it's time as well. I just got one out of the shop that sounded like it was supercharged, the guy was dissapointed when he got it back.

Also if you have the dreaded CVT transmission take care of it. There is atleast 2 where I work that get replaced each week.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

Atlantamomtaxi said:


> When should I look to replace the timing chain?
> Any other advice for this Nissan driver?
> Thanks!


according to nissan "timing chains dont need to be replaced", by the way i work for cerritos nissan. crank sensors are usually the problem but cams go out as well. and it is possible for it to work one day and not the next. i see it all the time.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

RB24SRB24DETT said:


> according to nissan "timing chains dont need to be replaced", by the way i work for cerritos nissan. crank sensors are usually the problem but cams go out as well. and it is possible for it to work one day and not the next. i see it all the time.


id hafta see it with my own eyes cause i dnt believe it


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

You just had 2 people tell you this. 1 of which was exactly what i said was wrong.How can you not believe it?


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

obviously if they were in working condition there wouldn't be a problem..just because you work for a nissan dealership dsnt mean anything to me..i sold cars for 6 years half the techs in the garages think there is a such thing as a muffler bearing they just cant find any other job..all shops are rip offs neway id never bring my car to a garage..if its broke i fix it


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

im sorry you feel that way. and you know what this altima so happens to have an exhaust bearing. its not your traditional bearing that rolls, but it is a gasket. it sits between the bottom of the cat and the front tube. anyways, the reason why it works part of the time, is because the oil leaks into the sensor. when you have 5w-30, when the engine is cool and not run so much the engine oil is closer to 5w and you have a slighly lower oil pressure. (sensor works no oil) when you run your car for longer periods of time or run your car harder your oil is closer to 30w. higher oil pressure means it gets inside the sensor easier cause this to be an internitant problem. one day it works and the next it doesnt.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

Nickaltima said:


> with out being there its so hard to tell..but some things you can check for is the fuel pump priming..you need 2 ppl 4 this you to turn the key to the on position while sum1 is laying on the ground in front of the rear tire to see if you can hear it hum..dnt run them over either lol..if it was a sensor you would usually have a cel accompanied with the problems..it truly sounds tho that its being starved for fuel..do you let your car run on empty a lot or let the low fuel light come on? that can kill a pump prematurely..id start there..any questions feel free to ask ill try and keep checking back


also your suggesting a $300 part. if im trying to take his money i would say this is the problem, or worse. im suggessting a part that i am going to give him a discount on if it is the problem. (the part is only $33) but im trying to take his money right?


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

That is what's wrong, you sold cars... I fix them. Yes there is alot of hacks in the repair business, but that don't matter to the real ones who fix it right the first time. If you don't understand how they work you can't repair them. 

I ran across four today that were no start's, the two altima's were crank sensors, the armada was a battery and the 350Z was a starter....

On a second thought wait till you have a bad TPMS sensor or a NATS problem, I gurantee you will go to the dealer.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

NALtech said:


> That is what's wrong, you sold cars... I fix them. Yes there is alot of hacks in the repair business, but that don't matter to the real ones who fix it right the first time. If you don't understand how they work you can't repair them.
> 
> I ran across four today that were no start's, the two altima's were crank sensors, the armada was a battery and the 350Z was a starter....
> 
> On a second thought wait till you have a bad TPMS sensor or a NATS problem, I gurantee you will go to the dealer.


who said i sold cars!!! i said i can get good prices on parts because i sell them. i also have the nissan assist thats why i want the odb codes. if i was in sales i wouldnt be here. im here to help. not to rip somebody off. im on the back counter and see all the things that happen to all the altimas. not to mention my mother in law has one and i have fixed all her problems.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

NALtech said:


> Which is why Nissan also has a KIT for the cam and crank sensor's, because they are junk and when the crank sensor dies it will kill the cam sensor if not taken care of promptly, much like it was in this situation.


Is this related to the plastic sensor vs the metal sensor thing I hear about once in awhile? (don't own an Altima or a Maxima, just 2 B14's, but I keep info like this in the back of my head)...


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Not you RB, I was talking to nick.

Jd, Yes it is.Some say there is no difference and some preffer the plastic type. I want something that won't come back in before 12K miles and force me to do it again for free.

On a side note I read a post where nick paid someone to put headers on his car. Sure does sound like someone who works on their own stuff to me......

I know what you mean man, I'm here to help as well, it's when @$$hats that don't know when their wrong aggrevates me.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

NALtech said:


> Not you RB, I was talking to nick.
> 
> Jd, Yes it is.Some say there is no difference and some preffer the plastic type. I want something that won't come back in before 12K miles and force me to do it again for free.
> 
> ...



i paid them to change the back manifold..i took the down pipe off and the front manifold and re-located the O2's and put both poly inserts in the motor mounts that day 2 mr.world tech over there ..i WILL NEVER take it to a dealership b/c off ppl like you..everrrrrrrrrrr you guys dont know shittttttt about fixing cars your there to rip ppl off end of story never in my lifeeeeeeee have i met an honest tech never! id scrap the car b4 i ever took it to a stealership


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

How am I a "bad tech"? I told the woman what was more then likely her problem which was a $30 dollar parts, then you throw in a $300 part which didn't need to be replaced. If "us guys" don't know about fixing cars how can you say you do all the work on your car when you paid someone?

If I was about ripping people off I would be a salesman.

Once again I gurantee you if you have a NATS problem you'd take it to the dealer. On most re-programming a nissan can only be done at the dealer.......Do yourself a favor and try to start the car with another altima key.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

what the hell are you talking about 300 dollar parts??? when did i say she was going to need a 300 part..better re-read the posts chief and get your facts srtaight...and reprogramming what? a key? a ecu? what??? i have a technosquare ecu reflash if thats what your saying..and if its about a key..i have 2 other ones that came with the car plus the valet key so you can sleep soundly now..and as far as the salesman comment..ive heard you techs whine about that for years..just because we could make more off of 2 cars than you can in a month..if anything the owner of the store is the thief..him and management set the prices at what we can sell at i have no power over that so good try tho


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

That goes to show you, you can con people into buying cars, NOT fixing them... STFU.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

NALtech said:


> That goes to show you, you can con people into buying cars, NOT fixing them... STFU.


Not so sure about that one...
The mother-in-laws car ('94 Intrepid) tranny just dumped on her yesterday. Her regular 'mechanic' (who I'm sure could tune the hell out of a '75 Chevy pickup) told her that she needed a brand new transmission, same thing with AAMCO and the local Dodge dealership/shop. Turns out the connector fell off the tranny's input speed sensor causing it to drop into 'limp home mode'. And of course a new tranny would've fixed the problem 'cause you gotta pull the connector off to swap out tranny's in the first place.
I reached down, plugged in the input sensor connector, fixed it right there in front of the head service guy (who is probably more of a manager than a mechanic anyways) at the Dodge dealership. Went in and found Mr. X (don't want to mention names...just in case) that owned the dealership, told and showed him what I did. Mr. X was leading the head service guy into a back office on my way out of there. Wife went back later after we had cooled down a bit to get some names so we could file a complaint at the state B.B.B. office on Monday. She saw the same service guy with a box full of stuff going out the door...office type stuff. I think he got canned on the spot!!!
Anywhos...I'm thinking the good guys, at dealerships, at off-brand shops, wherever, are really actually GOOD, damn good. They know their stuff...and if they don't know about a particular problem, they either tell you up front they don't know or at least they know where to go to find answers.
The rest are money-grubbing lazy chumps.
And I listen to Car Talk on Saturdays...  I think those guys are pretty good...


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

jdgrotte said:


> Not so sure about that one...
> The mother-in-laws car ('94 Intrepid) tranny just dumped on her yesterday. Her regular 'mechanic' (who I'm sure could tune the hell out of a '75 Chevy pickup) told her that she needed a brand new transmission, same thing with AAMCO and the local Dodge dealership/shop. Turns out the connector fell off the tranny's input speed sensor causing it to drop into 'limp home mode'. And of course a new tranny would've fixed the problem 'cause you gotta pull the connector off to swap out tranny's in the first place.
> I reached down, plugged in the input sensor connector, fixed it right there in front of the head service guy (who is probably more of a manager than a mechanic anyways) at the Dodge dealership. Went in and found Mr. X (don't want to mention names...just in case) that owned the dealership, told and showed him what I did. Mr. X was leading the head service guy into a back office on my way out of there. Wife went back later after we had cooled down a bit to get some names so we could file a complaint at the state B.B.B. office on Monday. She saw the same service guy with a box full of stuff going out the door...office type stuff. I think he got canned on the spot!!!
> Anywhos...I'm thinking the good guys, at dealerships, at off-brand shops, wherever, are really actually GOOD, damn good. They know their stuff...and if they don't know about a particular problem, they either tell you up front they don't know or at least they know where to go to find answers.
> ...




ONE OF MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY CON STORIES FROM A DEALERSHIP...SO NALTECH...GO PRACTICE SAFE SEX AND GO FFUUCCKKK YOURSELF:balls: HAHAHA THANKS FOR STEPPING IN JD...like i said b4 techs are mad that there poor..i never saw a tech drive a nice car either NAL you prolly drive a mid 80's rusted out piece of shit and its prolly american to hahahaha


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

I make enough money, so don't worry about me. Actually i drive a 03 s-10 show truck, so hows that for you? Dumbshit. My truck will still be running when your hunk of junk is in the scrapyard because you tried fixing it.

Since most idiots don't know how a dealer works I'll explain. The service advisor's write you up, they don't know crap about anything. Then it goes to the tech, which can be a hack or a good one, and he makes the calls. He tells the service writer which tells you. The service manager don't even look at cars. He is his title he deals with customer's and the service guys.

The reason why you don't see most tech's driving nice cars is because they KNOW how to fix them. Unlike some people......


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

NALtech said:


> I make enough money, so don't worry about me. Actually i drive a 03 s-10 show truck, so hows that for you? Dumbshit. My truck will still be running when your hunk of junk is in the scrapyard because you tried fixing it.
> 
> Since most idiots don't know how a dealer works I'll explain. The service advisor's write you up, they don't know crap about anything. Then it goes to the tech, which can be a hack or a good one, and he makes the calls. He tells the service writer which tells you. The service manager don't even look at cars. He is his title he deals with customer's and the service guys.
> 
> The reason why you don't see most tech's driving nice cars is because they KNOW how to fix them. Unlike some people......



how that for me? it proved my point you drive a american pos car like i said..as for it being a s-10 show truck....REAL ORIGINAL!!!!!!! pffffff like the world dsnt have a million s10s with air ride..ill run you for titles how bout that my car would smoke you and looks better than anything you could ever do to an s10..vortec motors suck ass it cdnt be because of the retarded spider injector system they have or the stupid oil cooler setup ive ever seen in my life orrrrrrrr the 4L60E transmission thats broken longer than its fixed...dnt come at me you little fuck about fixing cars ILL RUN FUCKING CIRCLES AROUND YOU..the only thing ive ever paid someone to do anything on my car was that back manifold this guy did it WITHOUT dropping the cradle or anything for that matter id like to see YOU do that wellllllllllll worth 300 bucks to me..my car will be running for a longgggg time rest assured while you wont even be able to get parts for your car because GM is 100 BILLION+ DOLLARS in debt and wont even be around that much longer..now take a seat little boy


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd like to see you try to....I'm sorry but a altima is nissan's bastard child. I've drove many many altima's, 2.shit and 3.shit. Don't be complaining because a real tech schooled your dumbass. Don't say shit like that it will only dig your ass into a hole. I work on more cars in a month then you have your entire useless life. I fix about 20 cars a day. I've done more things to the 3.5 then you have jerked off. Let me see your dumbass do all 3 timing chains on the 3.5 in 5 hours, If you do it within 5 hours I bet you fuck it up....Yea you can run circles around me while I'm diagnosing a car, but when I put a part on it's the one it needs. Not what some douche thinks it could be.

Are you really that fucking dumb? Just because GM won't be around much longer don't mean shit. GM gave other big parts makers the right to make their parts, which they are still being made today. I'm willing to bet at or around 60-90K miles you'll need a timing chain. Every 3.5 needs timing chains before 100K miles.

Shows how much you know retard. GM hasn't used the spider injection for a long time, only 5 years got them.

Just so you know I know more about cars then you know how to jerk off.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Nickaltima said:


> like i said b4 techs are mad that there poor..i never saw a tech drive a nice car either NAL you prolly drive a mid 80's rusted out piece of shit and its prolly american to hahahaha


I guess my point was that if a guy/shop doesn't know (whether it's dealer or not), he/she/they should probably step up, step out, and say so right off the bat rather than dickin' around.
I know one tech down at the local Honda dealer that does know WTF pretty much all the way around, domestic, import, whatever (he also drag races as a hobby, been at it for like 30+ years or something)...he says the bulk of the guys he works with are glorified oil change monkeys and even then it's usually the managers that screw the customer...not the tech's...usually anyways.
And..HEY! I drive one of those mid 80's rusted out generic motors american POS's! Oh wait...it's got a Suzuki motor...never mind...still going at 213K miles and gets 50+MPG.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

NALtech said:


> I'd like to see you try to....I'm sorry but a altima is nissan's bastard child. I've drove many many altima's, 2.shit and 3.shit. Don't be complaining because a real tech schooled your dumbass. Don't say shit like that it will only dig your ass into a hole. I work on more cars in a month then you have your entire useless life. I fix about 20 cars a day. I've done more things to the 3.5 then you have jerked off. Let me see your dumbass do all 3 timing chains on the 3.5 in 5 hours, If you do it within 5 hours I bet you fuck it up....Yea you can run circles around me while I'm diagnosing a car, but when I put a part on it's the one it needs. Not what some douche thinks it could be.
> 
> Are you really that fucking dumb? Just because GM won't be around much longer don't mean shit. GM gave other big parts makers the right to make their parts, which they are still being made today. I'm willing to bet at or around 60-90K miles you'll need a timing chain. Every 3.5 needs timing chains before 100K miles.
> 
> ...


ive got a 140k on my 3.5 and it will roast tires through 3rd gear and dsnt burn a drip of oil or any fluid for that matter..and i HAVNT CHANGED THE TIMING BELT ITS FINEEEEEEEEE..its a 5spd i bet you see 20 of those a day 2...your so fucking stupid to actually think that id believe that u fix 20 cars a day YOU RETARD...ru the only tech there hahahahahahahaha and you keep saying the same shit i do just change up words here and there..your a waste of life the better half of you ran down yo mammas legggggs...are you gay too btw?? you talk about jerking off a lot..bastard child hahahahahaha more like the 4 door 350z but faster..i smokeeee N/A 350s all day long...and if GM allowed other manufacturers to manufacture there parts they should be rich and not bankrupt...fuck your lifeeeeeeee..keep posting i love waking up and having a laugh like this everyday over douche bags like you:fluffy:< thats ur farry ass hoppin around thinkin about ppl jerking off and your cool s(hit)10 "show" truck with some eiro lights and tints hahahaha


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Nickaltima said:


> your cool s(hit)10 "show" truck with some eiro lights and tints hahahaha


You forgot about the valve stem caps with LEDs in the tips....ALL THE WAY AROUND YO even on the spare...oh wait. real show trucks don't have spares...sorry my bad...


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

jdgrotte said:


> You forgot about the valve stem caps with LEDs in the tips....ALL THE WAY AROUND YO even on the spare...oh wait. real show trucks don't have spares...sorry my bad...


lol i gotta slow down typing lol im miss spelling like mad..he said led valve stem's hahahaha


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Nickaltima said:


> lol i gotta slow down typing lol im miss spelling like mad..he said led valve stem's hahahaha


No, your just retarted. Which is why I'm stopping after this post.I don't care what you think about your POS altima, at 140K your timing chains are toast your just too damned dumb to realize it.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

then why is it still running???????? why is my motor so quiet that i can hardly hear it running????? and why was the 3.5 one of the top 10 best engines its whole production life?????? and theres nothing pos about my car i mean its no General Mess of crap like ur chevy but hey atleast mine will see 140k+ wish i could say the same about your motor..o and by the way..ive had this car since brand new...the only thing ive ever had to do was a maf sensor and brakes and tires..im on my ORIGINAL clutch yes the one that the car came with from the factory..and im not at 245hp ne more im at 316WHP dyno'ed...but its a pos neway soooooo hahahaha your not gonna post nemore cause you got smoked this entire thread..later bitch


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

jdgrotte said:


> I guess my point was that if a guy/shop doesn't know (whether it's dealer or not), he/she/they should probably step up, step out, and say so right off the bat rather than dickin' around.
> I know one tech down at the local Honda dealer that does know WTF pretty much all the way around, domestic, import, whatever (he also drag races as a hobby, been at it for like 30+ years or something)...he says the bulk of the guys he works with are glorified oil change monkeys and even then it's usually the managers that screw the customer...not the tech's...usually anyways.
> And..HEY! I drive one of those mid 80's rusted out generic motors american POS's! Oh wait...it's got a Suzuki motor...never mind...still going at 213K miles and gets 50+MPG.




most techs glorified oil change monkeys *HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAsoooooooooo true its not even funny*


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Buddy I'm at 149K miles, the motors in my truck are known very well for going 300K miles. So get your shit straight before you try to insult someone.With your "GREAT" mechanical skills why did you pay someone? and how come your not a tech? Oh yea that's right you wouldn't last a month in my shoe's. WTF did you do bring in your buddy that rams you in the ass to defend his bitch?

No I didn't get "smoked" this entire thread, just a little dumbfuck that THINKS he knows more then me.

Horsepower don't say anything, expecially if you have an immature little dick driving the car.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

NALtech said:


> Buddy I'm at 149K miles, the motors in my truck are known very well for going 300K miles. So get your shit straight before you try to insult someone.With your "GREAT" mechanical skills why did you pay someone? and how come your not a tech? Oh yea that's right you wouldn't last a month in my shoe's. WTF did you do bring in your buddy that rams you in the ass to defend his bitch?
> 
> No I didn't get "smoked" this entire thread, just a little dumbfuck that THINKS he knows more then me.
> 
> Horsepower don't say anything, expecially if you have an immature little dick driving the car.


you got smooooooooooooked this entire thread gm turd burglar


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

and just so your hillbilly hick in bread bitch ass knows...that other dude is from ND thats north dakota cause im sure you didnt pass the 5th grade like most techs and im in NY thats new york..and the reason im not a tech is because i like to make lots of money witch ive already said you guys make shitttttttttttttttt hahahahah 300k yeaaaaaaaaaa again then y is GM f u c k i n g BROKEEEE? and hp is everything Mario Andriette if it wasnt top fuel cars would have 3 or 400 hp instead of 3000 but what does hp matter right? comin from a dude whos motor puts out sadly well under 200hp..and i told you previously if you could read half the shit ive said the reason i payed sum1 to touch my car was because i didnt wanna drop the engine you dumb ass pay attn..wait i forgot ur a tech u cnt afford to HAHAHAHAHA..i thought you wrnt goin to say anything back????? thats what i thought so keep it comin i can do this the rest of my life.."tech"= "tech"nically they dont know a fucking thing about cars they just act like they do cause they have changed oil on most makes hahahah fuckin looser


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

In 5th grade, possibly much earlier, I learned:



Nickaltima said:


> and just so your hillbilly hick in bread bitch ass


It's inbred, not "in bread". There is flour "in bread". Screwing your sister and having a kid makes an "inbred" kid.

Also learned that:


> knows...that other dude is from ND thats north dakota cause im sure you didnt pass the 5th grade like most techs and im in NY thats new york..


I am from *N*orth *D*akota and you are from *N*ew *Y*ork.



> and the reason im not a tech is because i like to make lots of money witch


Which witch are you talking about?

Therefore, I can only come to one conclusion. Somebody needs to co-host that show with Jeff Foxworthy. What was it's name again?




> hp is everything Mario Andriette if it wasnt top fuel cars would have 3 or 400 hp instead of 3000 but what does hp matter right?


Horsepower - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Horsepower is derived from a number of different input units, in this case, torque and time (rpm). Therefore, horsepower, being derived from torque and time, would mean that TORQUE and TIME are everything.



> i payed sum1


Hopefully nobody else gets their cars fixed by sum1. Not only can sum1 not spell, but it seems sum1 has issues.



> because i didnt wanna drop the engine you dumb ass pay attn


If most people would pay attention, they wouldn't need to pay somebody else to fix their problems. And further, if they would pay attention while doing the work, they wouldn't drop the engine in the first place.

Grammar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I'm just saying...


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

woooooooooow you really have that much time on ur hands huh?? maybe if someone took that kinda of meticulous time and spent it on fixing cars at dealerships the world "wood" (there i quoted 1 for you to save you a couple mins JD) b a better place


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

You keep getting schooled and yet you return. Do the world a favor and kill yourself. We could do without a punk in a ALTIMA that THINK'S he's top shit. Jackass I finished highschool, AND went to COLLEGE even got a bachelor's. Who said anything about how much HP my truck has? I know, only the one's I race wish they had what I do. 

Anyone with ANY sort of intellegence know's how to spell, which rules out punks. I forgot, whoops.....


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

yea i bet you have a bs..i wanna be just like you dude..livin in alabama and changing oil for a living and workin on my good ol' chevy..your just my idol and mr bachelor degree check your fuckin grammar you cock sucker ("Who said anything about how much HP my truck has? I know, only the one's I race wish they had what I do.") wish i had what i have done maybe??? which is prolly like i said euro lights and a cone filter..them lights gave you what like 20wh?


----------

